# Proposed Cuts to the NHS



## Nicky1970 (Feb 23, 2011)

Proposed cuts to the National Health Service

The British Medical Association has weighed in on the new Prime Minister David Cameron's health care proposals.

The Allergists voted to scratch it, but the Dermatologists advised not to make any rash moves.

The Gastroenterologists had a sort of a gut feeling about it, but the neurologists thought the Administration had a lot of nerve.

The Obstetricians felt they were all labouring under a misconception.

Ophthalmologists considered the idea short-sighted.

Pathologists yelled, "Over my dead body!" while the  Paediatricians said, "Oh, Grow up!"

The Psychiatrists thought the whole idea was madness, while the Radiologists could see right through it.

The Surgeons were fed up with the cuts and decided to wash their hands of the whole thing.

The ENT specialists didn't swallow it, and just wouldn?t hear of it.

The Pharmacologists thought it was a bitter pill to swallow, and the Plastic Surgeons said, "This puts a whole new face on the  matter."

The Podiatrists thought it was a step forward, but the Urologists were pissed off at the whole idea.

The Anaesthetists thought the whole idea was a gas, but the Cardiologists didn't have the heart to say no.

In the end, the Proctologists won out, leaving the entire decision up to the arseholes in London .


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> Proposed cuts to the National Health Service
> 
> The British Medical Association has weighed in on the new Prime Minister David Cameron's health care proposals.
> 
> ...



Did like it alot , but a couple of the words are a bit naughty, considering children and young people view the forum, Sheena


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> Proposed cuts to the National Health Service
> 
> The British Medical Association has weighed in on the new Prime Minister David Cameron's health care proposals.
> 
> ...



And the Patients are running out of patience.


----------

